# What do you do for a living?



## Project H311H0UND (Jul 2, 2012)

Just curious. What do must of you do for a living? Whats your job and, what do you do at your job?


I work at a company called Living Essentials where we make the energy shot drink "5 Hour Energy". My post at my job is a mixer meaning that I make the drink itself.


----------



## Bark (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm an art student. I mooch off of and work my succubus skills on Jashwa on a daily basis because he's an engineering student :V Currently working on obtaining a job which would be considered the livelihood of an art major: Starbucks. 



Project H311H0UND said:


> I work at a company called Living Essentials where we make the energy shot drink "5 Hour Energy". My post at my job is a mixer meaning that I make the drink itself.



How often do you take a shot to stay awake at work?


----------



## Aetius (Jul 2, 2012)

I currently spend my time building pillow forts in my living room because I am unemployed.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jul 2, 2012)

Unzipped Zebra said:


> I'm an art student. I mooch off of and work my succubus skills on Jashwa on a daily basis because he's an engineering student :V Currently working on obtaining a job which would be considered the livelihood of an art major: Starbucks.
> 
> 
> 
> How often do you take a shot to stay awake at work?



We are allowed to have one a day.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 2, 2012)

I work at a marine hatchery.   
My job is making salt water fish fuck and make baby salt water fish to grow up and sell to fish stores.
I am a fish fucker.


----------



## Bark (Jul 2, 2012)

d.batty said:


> I work at a marine hatchery.
> My job is making salt water fish fuck and make baby salt water fish to grow up and sell to fish stores.
> I am a fish fucker.



Oh murr. What a living to have.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 2, 2012)

Lol, put fish a with fish b into tank c.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jul 2, 2012)

Student spending summer, but got a summejob starting real soon, and that is tending to a soccer field, mainly mowing the lawn


----------



## Sar (Jul 2, 2012)

I work at a petstore in a retail park not far from my house, I have worked there for a number of years and my pay is half decent. However, my boss is a TOTAL BIIITTTCHHH....
I am also waiting to have an approprate furfag story from it. Doubt it will happen.
I am also considering applying for a course in fitness to gain qualifications to work as a gym instructor.



Aetius said:


> I currently spend my time building pillow forts in my living room because I am unemployed.



Wait untill a war breaks out in Ikea. Then we will see who's unemployed!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 2, 2012)

I work for an HVAC service company. I work AT the Home Depot stores in the area; some kind of contracting thing. It's my job to walk around the store asking passerby if they'd like free estimates for heating or central AC installation, or service on their existing systems. For the ones who are interested, I get some basic information from them, fill out a form with said info, and fax it to the office.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jul 2, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> I have worked there for a number of years and my pay is half decent. However, my boss is a TOTAL BIIITTTCHHH....



My boss just got fired last monday but, I'm pretty sure that the next boss will be worse.


----------



## Jaxinc (Jul 2, 2012)

Work for Hilton Hotels, Hampton Inn. Work as the Night Auditor doing little to nothing outside of some paperwork and money handling.

Work at night, sleep during the day, light is evil...


----------



## Sar (Jul 2, 2012)

Project H311H0UND said:


> My boss just got fired last monday but, I'm pretty sure that the next boss will be worse.


Pfft... Most of the time they are. Besides, I'm gonna be long outta that job by then.


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 2, 2012)

IT for a defense contractor.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 2, 2012)

i'm a professional parasite.

i feel off of other people's money


----------



## Viridis (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm an engineering student, but I have a summer job operating a grain elevator.

Basically, my job is to keep the place from catastrophically exploding.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Jul 2, 2012)

I am an eternal student.  I am currently finishing up my graduate work this week, then off to the next, and finally last, part of my education!  Only four more years!!!


----------



## sunshyne (Jul 2, 2012)

I just graduated law school, and am currently unemployed. After I take the Bar exam this summer, I'll probably be looking for work as a Public Defender.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jul 2, 2012)

I work in sports broadcasting and own my own video production company. 

Out of respect, I'm not going to name who I work for here.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 2, 2012)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> I work in sports broadcasting and own my own video production company.
> 
> Out of respect, I'm not going to name who I work for here.


I wanna know! I wanna know!


Aetius said:


> I currently spend my time building pillow forts in my living room because I am unemployed.


*fires a salvo of couch comfortor artillery*


As for me I'm unemployed right now.  I'm not working cause I already did the "work full time while college full time" thing before, no thank you.  Last time I did that it was insane.


----------



## Dokid (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm currently a waitress...but I'm also still in high school. Hopefully someday I'll be an animator or being an animation student.


----------



## badlands (Jul 2, 2012)

i'm  a diesel injection engineer, i work on anything with a diesel engine,  cars, HGVs, plant, generator sets and the odd bit of marine.

i've  got the call outs every 4th week so at any time of night i could be  dragged out of bed to go to some dark, muddy site in the middle  of nowhere because some twonk filled the generatorâ€™s diesel tank with  water.

sometimes i wish i could be a parasite


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 2, 2012)

I work as an Electronics/layaway associate at a Kmart: where letting your job description define what actually you do is frowned upon :v

I used to work in the cash office, but it was so lonesome and boring without human contact. I learned that I'm not as antisocial as I thought I was.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jul 2, 2012)

I recently got a job at Taco Bell and I work the front cashier and will probably be starting to work the drive through soon. I'm very happy I have a job so I have something to do instead of just sitting at home watching movies and going on the internet.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 2, 2012)

I've been working at an alteration tailor shop for going on 7 years. I am the seamstress. It is set up so that the boss prepares (marks and cuts) the easy things (pant hems) and the old boss who helps us out on Wednesdays prepares the difficult things (leather, suit jackets, formal gowns) and I prepare the medium difficulty things. I sew everything though. I have also recently started helping customers at the front of the shop on Tuesday afternoons.

We alter and repair clothing and other fabric items... like backpacks. We also take in shoes.


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 2, 2012)

Walgreens. I make the cameras people bring to my store into pictures. Well,_ I_ don't really, a machine does all the work. I just take all the credit and hit it when it stops working.


----------



## Saiko (Jul 2, 2012)

I've yet to hold a paying job actually. I spent all my work-time either volunteering or on school. Now I'm just waiting for college to start, so I can get to work on biochem.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 2, 2012)

As of today, in addition to my HVAC sales job, I work as a general helper at a farm and pet supply center in my hometown. Loading hay and feed into customers' vehicles, watering poultry, gathering eggs from hens, catching birds for buyers, loading and unloading a box truck for large deliveries, cleaning, stocking....pretty much everything. I'm covered in dirt and hay chaff and sweat right now.


----------



## Aden (Jul 2, 2012)

I do front-end web design and development on a non-freelance basis


----------



## Ley (Jul 2, 2012)

I don't live on it but I make pretty pichurrs and make lunch money from that.

I was supposed to work this summer but what with this concussion, I might not be able to since I'm not allowed to do anything. >.< I had my eye on this job of the super glamorous bagger at albertsons.


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 2, 2012)

I sit at home all day doing nothing because I have no friends and no job, and I find myself wondering why I wanted this lifestyle as a kid. It gets pretty fucking boring after a year. :V


----------



## Kismet (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm a ride/show technician at a popular theme park.


----------



## KatmanDu (Jul 2, 2012)

Currently, low voltage electrician. On the side, since that's contract work and work is slow, freelance photographer (weddings suck), freelance web designer (in the loosest sense of the word), firearms instructor, and gunsmith. In the past there's been a wide variety of jobs; nay, even careers that slowly swirled down the crapper.


----------



## thoron (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm currently a college student who sells the ceramic wares I make. I'm currently looking for a real job though.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 2, 2012)

I cool things down to a fraction of a millikelvin and then gawk at them.


----------



## Luckiione (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm a full time student right now, going into my Senior year (thank GOD. I'm so tired of school...) Might have an interview soon to be the retail manager of a little shop set up in front of a daycamp for kids where they learn how to build robots. I'm quite excited about it. Hope I get it. I love teh kiddies. <3


----------



## myxini (Jul 3, 2012)

currently microbiology undergrad student, and part-time custom framer in a craft store. previously full-time graphic design for apparel decoration (ie: designing the stuff they print on clothes).


----------



## Piroshki (Jul 3, 2012)

I got a job driving for Domino's about a month ago. I actually like it a lot, I make a hell of a lot more money delivering than I ever did managing for Papa John's. I'm thinking about trying to keep it through the school year 'cause I'm seriously making bank here, though that also has to do with the fact that they like me and/or my availability so much that I've been working 6 days a week. Tomorrow is going to be my first day off that I didn't have to ask for.

Eventually I'd like to get into a career with computers, preferably something to do with software development, though seeing the other people in the computer science department at school and comparing my own personal interest in the subject matter with theirs, I feel more fit to just work at pizza places forever. u_u


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 3, 2012)

i work at the post office. i throw the packages, sort the letters, and smile at the camera.


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 3, 2012)

Line cook in a theme park restaurant. Hot, loud, and greasy. Though I'm looking to transfer to a photography position when I am able to this September. Just two more months...


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Jul 3, 2012)

Ley said:


> I don't live on it but I make pretty pichurrs and make lunch money from that.
> 
> I was supposed to work this summer but what with this concussion, I might not be able to since I'm not allowed to do anything. >.< I had my eye on this job of the super glamorous bagger at albertsons.



I'm sorry to hear that. I hope you get well soon.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 3, 2012)

I design mansions, then live in them.


----------



## kman (Jul 3, 2012)

Auto-Technician/Mechanic

Few years in, starting to wonder "what-else" I could of got into, but it's steady work


----------



## LuchadoreBob (Jul 3, 2012)

Sorting unloaded packages at UPS.  I'm cleared for driving but I have to wait for some of the old guys to retire or die (some of them are in their eighties) before I can do that full time.  Also am a YouTube partner.


----------



## WanderingFox (Jul 3, 2012)

Senior year Computer Information Technology undergrad with a concentration in cybersecurity, I'm currently interning two days a week in relation to my studies. I work the other 5 days in retail at a home improvement store, so I technically work all 7 days of the week. It's worth it to get things over with and get the hell out of Indiana before boredom kills me.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm a United States Air Force officer and C-17 pilot. I'm gone probably around 200 days of the year.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v714/Major786/Military/Ireland002.jpg


----------



## foxantlers (Jul 4, 2012)

I get paid to wash dishes, drink Coca Cola, and get shit for the cooks at a local pub.


----------



## sarcasticmoth (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm a cashier at a fairly large US south eastern grocery chain.
I'm going to be a full time student in college come this fall.


----------



## Traxx (Jul 5, 2012)

I am a College Student, majoring in Mathematics and Biology, pursuing the career goal of a Wildlife Expert. Been in college for one a year, and let me tell you its great. Math is fun, Biology is great, its ALOT of work, alot of book reading and what have you, but its great. ^^


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 5, 2012)

LuchadoreBob said:


> Sorting unloaded packages at UPS.  I'm cleared for driving but I have to wait for some of the old guys to retire or die (some of them are in their eighties) before I can do that full time.  Also am a YouTube partner.



ugh, i feel you on the retirement thing. they've been telling at USPS that we'll be taking regular positions as soon as the regulars are gone, be that through retirement or death.
i'm like...you're really just tempting me to kill them.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jul 5, 2012)

I am a NEET once again.

Fuck my life.


----------



## Demensa (Jul 5, 2012)

Student mainly... I work at Kmart on weekends and after school.  Not the world's most exciting job, but the people that work there are nice enough (At my store at least).


----------



## Elim Garak (Jul 5, 2012)

Kismet said:


> I'm a ride/show technician at a popular theme park.


Must not be fun, I saw someone vomit during a ride, the two operators spent about 20-30 mins cleaning it up pausing the ride, it was EVERYWHERE.
They were done and the cart leaves with 6 people again, the other cart as well as the other one is midway, and low and behold ANOTHER person vomits and covers the cart again...I have never seen a person with such a "please kill me now" face.

This is the ride btw:
http://old.tpv.be/FR/Pics/Bobbejaanland/NewRides2004/Trip-Typhoon.jpg


----------



## Ruby Dragon (Jul 5, 2012)

In the summer, my job is to sit on my ass and do nothing. In the winter, it is to go to Reno Valley Middle School and get good grades. Yeah, not much one can do for occupations at 14.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jul 6, 2012)

Shopfitter. I build and install kitchens, bathrooms, shop displays and various other interior fittings and such.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 6, 2012)

Haha I read that as shoplifter.  Sounds like a fun job though.


----------



## meh_is_all (Jul 6, 2012)

People pay me to "get rid" of people they don't like. $15000 
â™ªone, two, Jacksons coming for you, three, four ...â™ª


----------



## sarcasticmoth (Jul 6, 2012)

Traxx said:


> I am a College Student, majoring in Mathematics and Biology, pursuing the career goal of a Wildlife Expert. Been in college for one a year, and let me tell you its great. Math is fun, Biology is great, its ALOT of work, alot of book reading and what have you, but its great. ^^


Oh my gosh. A math/science double major. I would die.



d.batty said:


> Haha I read that as shoplifter.  Sounds like a fun job though.


I did too! Hahah.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 6, 2012)

surf FAF and make 6 figures while doing it, apparently :roll:


----------



## GigaFox (Jul 6, 2012)

College student studying Aeronautical Engineering, co-oping with a company updating communications systems in mostly military used aircraft... I don't get much free time. Can not wait until I graduate!


----------



## sarcasticmoth (Jul 6, 2012)

GigaFox said:


> College student studying Aeronautical Engineering, co-oping with a company updating communications systems in mostly military used aircraft... I don't get much free time. Can not wait until I graduate!


I am so impressed. o_o
I feel like college is going to be a breeze for me, but after college is going to be the work and long hours.
I want to major in hospitality management. Cruises, hotels, etc.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 6, 2012)

sarcasticmoth said:


> I am so impressed. o_o
> I feel like college is going to be a breeze for me, but after college is going to be the work and long hours.
> I want to major in hospitality management. Cruises, hotels, etc.



Oh gawd...

I hope you don't mind dealing with lots and lots of bullshit.

Also, I never understood why hospitality is a major.  It seems like a silly reason to get a four year degree.

Can't you learn to apologize to people without all that overhead?


----------



## GigaFox (Jul 6, 2012)

I actually know quite a few people within that major and it depends on yourself. If you're a hard worker then you can land a great job. However, I lost respect for the major after my roommate during my freshmen constantly bitched about how busy he was, as he sat around doing nothing while I was up till 2am every morning... DAMN THAT MAN! Possibly the person I hate most in this world... Although, that's for many other reasons... ....What were we talking about again?
Ah yes.. It sounds like a BS major, but depends on the person.
Just work your arse off and you'll do fine!!

Oh, and if you can study abroad, and learn another language! (not a useless one... XP)



sarcasticmoth said:


> I am so impressed. o_o
> I feel like college is going to be a breeze for me, but after college is going to be the work and long hours.
> I want to major in hospitality management. Cruises, hotels, etc.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 6, 2012)

GigaFox said:


> However, I lost respect for the major after my roommate during my freshmen constantly bitched about how busy he was, as he sat around doing nothing while I was up till 2am every morning...



That's because you went into Engineering =P

Don't you wish you went into something with little or no practical value but has a degree?

Not that hospitality is impractical.  It's not.  I just don't see why it requires a degree.

I just think it's funny my boyfriend works his ass of in Berkeley studying EE/CS while other people just fly through taking Scandinavian Studies or some shit.


----------



## DixieRoo (Jul 6, 2012)

Pizza hut delivery boy, whats up.


----------



## GigaFox (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't mind working hard at all because I love what I do. 
That's why people should find the subject they enjoy. That way you can pour all of your energy into that subject without feeling like shit about it. 
If you do what you love you hardly notice the hard work.
My friend is studying aerospace engineering while minoring in astrophysics, nuclear engineering, and astronomy. He is applying for a transfer to MIT and hoping to intern with NASA. If people like that didn't love what they did they would explode!!

And I believe everything has practical value!! My girlfriend goes to an Art College, quite literally the opposite of what I am doing, for advertisement (thank god not for fine arts). It's all about having fun, and working hard. With just about any major you can work hard and make a great career out of it! Some require a little more outside work though. However, I'll stand by my notion a fine arts major is quite useless. XP Sorry Fine Arts majors!!



Ricky said:


> That's because you went into Engineering =P
> 
> Don't you wish you went into something with little or no practical value but has a degree?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ricky (Jul 6, 2012)

GigaFox said:


> And I believe everything has practical value!!



How does Scandinavian Studies have any practical value?


----------



## Mxpklx (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm a model. Since my dad is a Graphic designer he hooks me up with the people, and I am payed to stand there and look pretty. I want to work at a local Gamestop though.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 6, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> I'm a model. Since my dad is a Graphic designer he hooks me up with the people, and I am payed to stand there and look pretty. I want to work at a local Gamestop though.



Modeling can't be easy.

You have to stand in certain positions for extended amounts of time.


----------



## Mxpklx (Jul 6, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Modeling can't be easy.
> 
> You have to stand in certain positions for extended amounts of time.


You have a point. I can spend six hours standing in a set waiting for the dumb ass photographer to get his Starbucks and take the damn picture.


----------



## GigaFox (Jul 6, 2012)

Ricky said:


> How does Scandinavian Studies have any practical value?



When you're on Who Wants to be a Millionaire and the final question deals with Scandinavian... That's about it.  
Well there's a few majors that probably should only be minors! 

And yeah. At my girlfriends school there's plenty of figure drawing courses where there is nude models. People paid over $20 an hour to sit there naked. Which doesn't sound bad until you imagine sitting in one fixed position in the middle of a cold room nude for about 4 hours, given only a 15 minute break. Haha. On that note it's usually fat guys who are unnecessarily hairy... I'll end the post on that note. Just sleep on that thought.


----------



## morphology (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm a pharmacy intern working at a hospital in Kansas City. I either restock the Omnicell machines and fill special orders or fill orders for IVs.  I get to learn a lot about drugs and diseases. XD


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jul 7, 2012)

Full-time student currently with a quaint little summer job selling shoes at a local outlet where old people scream at me in French and small children pull on my pant leg so they can tell me about the huge pile of boxes they just knocked over.
I study marine mechanics in my spare time.


----------



## Magick (Jul 7, 2012)

Put together orders for online shoppers at Peapod, trying to get more into entertainment or writing. Entertainment is proving more difficult due to locations and transportation, and writing just needs a lot more work and practice.


----------



## Yevon (Jul 7, 2012)

I graduated from college with a BA in Art History a year ago and since then I have been working 3 jobs... I sell books at Barnes and Nobles with is fun most of the time but there is some crazy people who like to find me and bitch me out cause I cant read their mind (gotta love retail) Then I cocktail serve at a local gay bar and perform as a drag queen which makes bank!!!  Then on my days off I work at a costume shop where we make wigs and outfits for drag queens and performing artist.  I want to get back into printmaking and I am applying for a job teaching at a museum.

Yeah I dont sleep much x_0


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm one of those charming things that get referred to as greengrocers. And no, sadly not one of the ones that stand in a market shouting "Get yer cherries, two pahnd a punneht". Just working in a store that sells fruit and veg. I never even get to shout. It's a little dull. And the pay's very lacklustre. Â£3.80 an hour.


----------



## drpickelle (Jul 7, 2012)

Art. 

Online, I work on freelance sites and commissions in my spare time. 

Main source of income comes from my work in graphic novels.

Also-- OP-- I LIVE off of the product you make. :V


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 7, 2012)

I manage a Paint store in the suburbs of Philadelphia, and before this I basically did CAD work.
In all honesty, I am trying to find something else I like to do and go back to school for it.


----------



## GaFruff (Jul 7, 2012)

I work at the cotton candy/ice cream/snacks kiosk at an amusement park.


----------



## GigaFox (Jul 7, 2012)

GaFruff said:


> I work at the cotton candy/ice cream/snacks kiosk at an amusement park.



Cotton candy. 
Ice Cream. 
Amusement Park! 

I am sold.. TO SWEDEN!!


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 7, 2012)

I piss on the dreams of small children.


----------



## GigaFox (Jul 7, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> I piss on the dreams of small children.



0.0     R Kelly???


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 7, 2012)

GigaFox said:


> 0.0     R Kelly???



She's one of our Modsquad, its all in a days work!!


----------



## Kyash-tyur (Jul 8, 2012)

just graduated with AB in linguistics. Now, I'm just doing research and preparing to apply for grad school for astro- or geophysics. (-_-)
Gotta take the GRE first though =(


----------



## sarcasticmoth (Jul 8, 2012)

I just got a second job with my brother working in an office for $10/hour.
7:30-4:30 Monday through Thursday.
Suhweeeeet.


----------



## Pine (Jul 8, 2012)

I work graveyards at a psychiatric hospital as a technician.
Everybody is sleeping so it's pretty much smooth sailing.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm a professor for a small private university, teaching game programming.  I'd rather be making games instead of teaching others how to make games, but after back-to-back layoffs and all the chaos in the game industry, I figure a job in academia is a bit safer than staying in the industry!


----------



## Ricky (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm in my underwear drinking a long island iced tea.

I love this job!!!


----------



## black tiger (Jul 15, 2012)

Diesel macanic,work on semi trucks that haul coal,6 in the morning to 6 at night kinda sucks but like it.


----------



## sarcasticmoth (Jul 15, 2012)

black tiger said:


> Diesel macanic,work on semi trucks that haul coal,6 in the morning to 6 at night kinda sucks but like it.


>Diesel macanic,work
>Diesel macanic
>macanic
*facepalm*


----------



## cobalt-blue (Jul 17, 2012)

PBX tech.  Everything from loop start trunks to frame relay, MPLS and VOIP.  Router and switch setup for VOIP.  Also Call accounting SW, Unified messaging and other business telecom related SW.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 17, 2012)

Planning on just working for this summer for Vector Marketing selling CUTCO knives. Knife to meet you. Hoping to just have that experience to possibly land a new job at a mall literally minutes away from the college I go to. Couldn't really comprehend why I couldn't get something there earlier. Seems all too convienent to me-
Commute to school ---> Classes --> Very short drive to work --> commute back home.


----------



## Showdog (Jul 24, 2012)

I dont do anything yet. i am in a culinary arts college "le cordon bleu" so SOON i am hoping to be a successful chef that everyone loves.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Jul 24, 2012)

I work part-time as a Junior Camera Operator for a local news network. Boring stuff, but I get my fair share of shaking hands with small-time politicians and other equally boring people. Pay's good though. =)


----------



## MaxLittle (Jul 31, 2012)

Currently Iâ€™m teaching in a school English language for higher grade students. This is my favorite job and Iâ€™m happy with my job.


----------



## pseudoart (Jul 31, 2012)

Kijha said:


> I manage a Paint store in the suburbs of Philadelphia, and before this I basically did CAD work.



Are you willing to share what sort of cad work you did? And did you leave that because you simply wern;t interested in it, or is it still something you'd go back to in the future?



Telnac said:


> I'm a professor for a small private university, teaching game programming. I'd rather be making games instead of teaching others how to make games, but after back-to-back layoffs and all the chaos in the game industry, I figure a job in academia is a bit safer than staying in the industry!



Heh, yeah I've had my share of layoffs in the industry as well. Out of interest, do you value the stability more than the 'fun' of the real thing? I imagine I would look into teaching if something were to happen to my current job.


As for myself, I'm a 3D animator. I'm not trying to make myself sound more impressive by qualifying '3D'. I'm not a television. I always stipulate it because I'm well out of my element with any fewer dimensions.


----------



## I Am That Is (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't die.


----------



## TheDiesel (Jul 31, 2012)

Currently making delicious Subway sandwiches for stuck-up middle class families that lose all common etiquette since it's not their own home.

Currently also looking for a new job.


----------



## Usarise (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm actually a zombie, so I don't do anything "for a living".

But I do occasionally siphon fish crap through a rubber hose into small holes in the ground for minimum wage.


----------



## TheDiesel (Jul 31, 2012)

Usarise said:


> But I do occasionally siphon fish crap through a rubber hose into small holes in the ground for minimum wage.



Is that really a job?  Sounds kinda fishy to me.


----------



## Usarise (Jul 31, 2012)

TheDiesel said:


> Is that really a job?  Sounds kinda fishy to me.



Ohohoho! That slaps me on the knee that does. :V
But no I actually do that.  At a fish hatchery.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jul 31, 2012)

I work in some sheltered workshop where 90% of the people there are mentally-disabled, as it's a place for those who can't get a job, or unable to due to mental issues. The jobs are more along the lines of assembly [line], packaging, quality control, etc. Since I'm one of their best employees [probably because I'm one of the very few without any mental retardation], they float me around to all different kinds of jobs; whatever I'm needed to do. But the pay is piece-work, so our paychecks are very low, due to not being payed hourly. Most I ever make biweekly is like $150 or so. Hourly-payed people working in actual jobs make more than I do in one hour than I make in one day. It's a really shitty place. But I will be applying for U.S. Vision in a few weeks for the "optical lab technitian" position. Only reason I've been working in this hell-hole for over a year is because I have no self-esteem or confidence in myself and am too lazy to look for more jobs to apply for.


----------



## wheelieotter (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm a motorcycle technician, been doing this for 14 years now. Mainly BMWs and Triumphs, plus the odd used trade-in. Not the best paying job I've had, but it's not too bad. The work is pretty steady, with almost no traveling (unlike my last job in the oilfield). Plus I don't work Mondays.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 31, 2012)

Usarise said:


> Ohohoho! That slaps me on the knee that does. :V
> But no I actually do that.  At a fish hatchery.


Hey I work at one too, cept I make the "magic" happen.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 31, 2012)

EMT-Basic. Working on EMT-Paramedic so I can perform advanced life support, the fun stuff, and obviously get paid more. Next up is my critical care certs.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 31, 2012)

Cchytale Murilega said:


> I work in some sheltered workshop where 90% of the people there are mentally-disabled, as it's a place for those who can't get a job, or unable to due to mental issues. The jobs are more along the lines of assembly [line], packaging, quality control, etc. Since I'm one of their best employees [probably because I'm one of the very few without any mental retardation], they float me around to all different kinds of jobs; whatever I'm needed to do. But the pay is piece-work, so our paychecks are very low, due to not being payed hourly. Most I ever make biweekly is like $150 or so. Hourly-payed people working in actual jobs make more than I do in one hour than I make in one day. It's a really shitty place. But I will be applying for U.S. Vision in a few weeks for the "optical lab technitian" position. Only reason I've been working in this hell-hole for over a year is because I have no self-esteem or confidence in myself and am too lazy to look for more jobs to apply for.



Why does this sound like a place that is using the mentally ill for labor below minimum wage?


----------



## Folly (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm a History student who does freelance art and archaeology in her spare time c:


----------



## Sergalmedic (Aug 1, 2012)

HAXX said:


> EMT-Basic. Working on EMT-Paramedic so I can perform advanced life support, the fun stuff, and obviously get paid more. Next up is my critical care certs.


How are the classes? I'm an EMT as well and I'll be starting EMT-P in January. I've also been a CPR Instructor for about a year, and have been volunteering with the local fire department since I got my First Responder a few years ago.

I'm pursuing an Emergency Medical Services Management bachelor's degree up at school, and the EMT-P curriculum is offered right in the curriculum: sophomore spring semester right through to the junior spring semester, plus the summer for the Advanced Cardiac Life Support cert. I'm also planning to pursue a Criminal Justice B.S. as well--I'm really starting to think about a full-time career in law enforcement.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Aug 1, 2012)

Dobereiner said:


> How are the classes? I'm an EMT as well and I'll be starting EMT-P in January. I've also been a CPR Instructor for about a year, and have been volunteering with the local fire department since I got my First Responder a few years ago.
> 
> I'm pursuing an Emergency Medical Services Management bachelor's degree up at school, and the EMT-P curriculum is offered right in the curriculum: sophomore spring semester right through to the junior spring semester, plus the summer for the Advanced Cardiac Life Support cert. I'm also planning to pursue a Criminal Justice B.S. as well--I'm really starting to think about a full-time career in law enforcement.



If it is an accredited program...it can be hell. I would say save money up then begin it because once you hit your clinical rotations, it is hell non-stop. The material itself isn't too hard if you stay on top of studying and in the end, you have to remember you are not going to get ALL of it. You just lack that experiential knowledge. I found medical to be the most challenging. Cardiac is a breeze because it is just memorizing and spitting stuff out.

The only problem with it all is National Registry. It needs to go. Quickly. You sit there and pass all these materials only to get your certifications from AHA, PHTMLS, PALS, AMLS, etc.

Ex: Up at 0530, leave at 0600, at Parkland Hospital (ER/OR/Cath/ICU/L&D) at 0700, out by 1500 (If you're are lucky. Most are 12 hour shifts.), drive to class, suffer to 2200, get home and eat by 2300, do your electronic reports until 0000, repeat for a few months.


----------



## Sergalmedic (Aug 1, 2012)

HAXX said:


> If it is an accredited program...it can be hell. I would say save money up then begin it because once you hit your clinical rotations, it is hell non-stop. The material itself isn't too hard if you stay on top of studying and in the end, you have to remember you are not going to get ALL of it. You just lack that experiential knowledge. I found medical to be the most challenging. Cardiac is a breeze because it is just memorizing and spitting stuff out.
> 
> The only problem with it all is National Registry. It needs to go. Quickly. You sit there and pass all these materials only to get your certifications from AHA, PHTMLS, PALS, AMLS, etc.
> 
> Ex: Up at 0530, leave at 0600, at Parkland Hospital (ER/OR/Cath/ICU/L&D) at 0700, out by 1500 (If you're are lucky. Most are 12 hour shifts.), drive to class, suffer to 2200, get home and eat by 2300, do your electronic reports until 0000, repeat for a few months.



I'm fairly certain that it is an accredited program. I've also had the opportunity to take a peek at some of the current medic students' notes and flash cards from the class, and in all honesty, I am a little intimidated by it, especially by drugs and dosages. And I absolutely understand what you mean by that experiential knowledge--some things come to light only from the field. 

I'm going to have a funny experience with getting certified as a medic in Massachusetts--one of the only states that doesn't do National Registry! I'm in the process of reciprocating my CT EMT with the MA cert and I'll be taking the Massachusetts written exam in the next couple of months. 

I've heard a whole bunch of stories about clinical rotations, and as a result, have also seen students "just getting off" at widely varying times. And a lot of those stories were right-place/right-time and wrong-place/wrong-time in the hospital.

And the first day of class, we watch Mother, Juggs & Speed!


----------



## Tao (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm doing nothing right now except getting ready for another semester of college. I'm a chef, going into pastries and candy eventually. I just got off of a job at Camp Hell-on-earth. Serving 800 kids + 100 staff a day. 3 meals a day. Get up at 4AM, walk three miles to the kitchen. Stay there Until 11PM, no breaks. Didn't get paid minimum wage. The things I do for money and kitchen experience x_x


----------



## pseudoart (Aug 1, 2012)

Tao said:


> I'm doing nothing right now except getting ready for another semester of college. I'm a chef, going into pastries and candy eventually. I just got off of a job at Camp Hell-on-earth. Serving 800 kids + 100 staff a day. 3 meals a day. Get up at 4AM, walk three miles to the kitchen. Stay there Until 11PM, no breaks. Didn't get paid minimum wage. The things I do for money and kitchen experience x_x



Nice. I could never cook, that sounds too stressful, and I can only imagine the organisation skills required. You'd really need to be switched on and energetic to do it, I imagine.

But I notice that this whole "i don't even get paid minimum wage' thing seems quite prevalent here.

How does that work? Are there just a lot of dodgy employers out to take advantage of today's spirited youth, or is minimum wage not actually the minimum wage?


----------



## Usarise (Aug 1, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Hey I work at one too, cept I make the "magic" happen.


Well aren't you one super special cupcake. :V
Not sure if I'd wanna do that in mine, as we have tons of stingrays. :I


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Aug 1, 2012)

Onnes said:


> Why does this sound like a place that is using the mentally ill for labor below minimum wage?



It does, doesn't it?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Aug 1, 2012)

Dobereiner said:


> I'm fairly certain that it is an accredited program. I've also had the opportunity to take a peek at some of the current medic students' notes and flash cards from the class, and in all honesty, I am a little intimidated by it, especially by drugs and dosages. And I absolutely understand what you mean by that experiential knowledge--some things come to light only from the field.
> 
> I'm going to have a funny experience with getting certified as a medic in Massachusetts--one of the only states that doesn't do National Registry! I'm in the process of reciprocating my CT EMT with the MA cert and I'll be taking the Massachusetts written exam in the next couple of months.
> 
> ...



Yeah...A&P is hard to retain when you can't apply it to anything. The medications won't make any sense. You'll find yourself studying drugs in advance, before the start of the next part of your program, so that you will understand what they mean when you learn about them. That and going back over your A&P. Hopefully it'll stick that way (although with all the information that is crammed, I'm finding things are blurring together and need to review lots). In real life, just remember when you can, and more importantly, can not do something (indications and contraindications for drugs, rapid sequence intubation, etc.). Especially for your medications. Always start BLS then advance to ALS.

For medical, 80% of the information is from what the patient says (also ALWAYS find what they are taking, it tells wonders). The rest of the 20% is exploratory assessment.
Trauma is the opposite. But you always have to keep in mind if this trauma was caused by a medical condition.

Paramedicine also teaches you to think differently. Pay attention to your signs and symptoms for everything! Learn your different types of shock left and the difference between right sided heart failure versus left sided heart failure.

I reaaaaally could go into greater depth but I need to finish my report before I go to class. Hope this helps and gives you a better idea!


----------



## Sergalmedic (Aug 1, 2012)

HAXX said:


> Yeah...A&P is hard to retain when you can't apply it to anything. The medications won't make any sense. You'll find yourself studying drugs in advance, before the start of the next part of your program, so that you will understand what they mean when you learn about them. That and going back over your A&P. Hopefully it'll stick that way (although with all the information that is crammed, I'm finding things are blurring together and need to review lots). In real life, just remember when you can, and more importantly, can not do something (indications and contraindications for drugs, rapid sequence intubation, etc.). Especially for your medications. Always start BLS then advance to ALS.
> 
> For medical, 80% of the information is from what the patient says (also ALWAYS find what they are taking, it tells wonders). The rest of the 20% is exploratory assessment.
> Trauma is the opposite. But you always have to keep in mind if this trauma was caused by a medical condition.
> ...



Thanks man, I really appreciate it! On the topic of BLS, something that I've heard is that it's not the ALS that trips up medic students when it comes to practical exams, it's the BLS that does. 

I wish you the best of luck going forward with medic and critical care. Stay in touch!


----------



## Tao (Aug 1, 2012)

pseudoart said:


> Nice. I could never cook, that sounds too stressful, and I can only imagine the organisation skills required. You'd really need to be switched on and energetic to do it, I imagine.
> 
> But I notice that this whole "i don't even get paid minimum wage' thing seems quite prevalent here.
> 
> How does that work? Are there just a lot of dodgy employers out to take advantage of today's spirited youth, or is minimum wage not actually the minimum wage?



I worked for the Boy Scouts of America so the minimum wage requirement didn't apply to us.


----------



## Delta Fox (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm a grubby college student in Hotel and Restaurant Management but after I finish that Diploma I am going to do Culture and Heritage Site Management.


----------



## Fernin (Aug 1, 2012)

I do private security, looking to pick up with Dunbar here soon or maybe the local Telsa factory if they call me back. Security is just a stepping stone for me though, eventually I want to get into automotive.


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm attending college to major in corporate defense. For other occupations I guess you can call me a playmaker.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 2, 2012)

I work an intelligence job for the government. This week, I took up a part time job at an industrial style bakery.


----------



## pseudoart (Aug 3, 2012)

ShÃ nwÃ ng said:


> I work an intelligence job for the government. This week, I took up a part time job at an industrial style bakery.



I'm envisioning a tall gentleman, dressed in a black suit and tie, wearing opaque black sunglasses, an earpiece and a hairnet.


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 3, 2012)

My profile says lab tech, but to be specific, I'm a pathologist PA, meaning I assist doctors with diagnosing disease by examining biopsies and surgical specimens.  I also am responsible for the morgue.  I've even been allowed to attend an autopsy.  I promise I'm not weird, I just have a strong stomach and find anatomy and physiology interesting.  I work with several pathologists, all of which are really nice and are more than happy to provide explanations.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 3, 2012)

Nothing, still fucking jobless. 

However I am asking my job center adviser about obtaining a CSCS card, that would allow me to apply for a lot more jobs than I currently can apply for. In fact if I had a CSCS card I would have had a job before now.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 3, 2012)

Ouiji said:


> My profile says lab tech, but to be specific, I'm a pathologist PA, meaning I assist doctors with diagnosing disease by examining biopsies and surgical specimens.  I also am responsible for the morgue.  I've even been allowed to attend an autopsy.  I promise I'm not weird, I just have a strong stomach and find anatomy and physiology interesting.  I work with several pathologists, all of which are really nice and are more than happy to provide explanations.



It's not abnormal. These days ppl just don't see corpses as much. You must have one of the more unique jobs of us FAF folk.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Aug 3, 2012)

I've officially been a med student for one week now.  



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> It's not abnormal. These days ppl just don't see corpses as much.



I worked on my first cadaver two days ago, and going back later today for practice.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 3, 2012)

BouncyOtter said:


> I've officially been a med student for one week now.
> 
> 
> 
> I worked on my first cadaver two days ago, and going back later today for practice.



Congrats and good luck ^^!!


----------



## Spatel (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm a genetics lab technician. We... pretty much sequence DNA. There's some interesting R&D that goes into it too. We try to help develop more efficient methods for sample preparation. Part of the goal in the field is to get the cost of sequencing a human genome down to $1000, which will probably happen some time next year. I plan to continue working in the core facility for a couple more years before finishing my PhD.


----------



## KatmanDu (Aug 3, 2012)

Randy-Darkshade said:


> Nothing, still fucking jobless.
> 
> However I am asking my job center adviser about obtaining a CSCS card, that would allow me to apply for a lot more jobs than I currently can apply for. In fact if I had a CSCS card I would have had a job before now.



Is that kind of like the Work Ready program? One of those things that lets you take classes on basic business skills (like business math, computer use, etc) or test out at a certain level to prove you have certain basic skills? I've been thinking about taking it (the Work Ready program, at least testing out for a certificate) because a lot of employers are requiring it even if you've had work experience that would meet or exceed the basic levels.


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 4, 2012)

BouncyOtter said:


> I've officially been a med student for one week now.
> 
> 
> 
> I worked on my first cadaver two days ago, and going back later today for practice.



Congratulations, what kind of medicine if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Zoetrope (Aug 4, 2012)

I decorate cakes. :3

I also student sometimes.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 4, 2012)

I dont have to work, Im too young yet. But I want in the future to be a Dermatologyst (Skin Doctor) Half of my family are doctors too, we kinda have a lot of tolerance to blood


----------



## Tao (Aug 4, 2012)

Right now, scholarships. And of course my culinary career. But I may soon become an apprentice to learn the lost art of long-needle pine tree crafting.


----------



## Keeroh (Aug 4, 2012)

Barista at sbux. 
Aside from the horrifying fact that the majority of our business now is in selling shitty little teenagers overly sugary frappuccinos that will give them diabetes before they're 25, it's a really fun job. And the benefits are quite lovely.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Aug 4, 2012)

Ouiji said:


> Congratulations, what kind of medicine if you don't mind my asking?



We were told during orientation that most of us will change our minds during our studies.  Right now, my three biggest interests are primary care, oncology, and pediatrics.  We aren't expected to know what area we would like to practice in until midway through year 3.


----------



## mrfoxwily (Aug 4, 2012)

I work in a cleanroom ultrasonically cleaning and inspecting optics.


----------



## Percy (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm a soon to be college student. Chem major.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 7, 2012)

I breathe and eat, that tends to keep me living.


----------



## Riyeko (Aug 7, 2012)

My full job description is ... Public Safety - Police Department - Animal Control.

I am an Animal Control officer that works at the local animal shelter friday, saturday and sunday.
From 9am to 6pm.
$8+ an hour is pretty freakin sweet to me.

I also run the facebook page for the animal shelter, upload pictures and provide descriptions for all of the animals on there.
I also clean the animal shelter three times a day, clean litter boxes twice a day, and feed/water the dogs twice-three times a day (depends on how low the water dishes get during the day for water), and also provide grooming, had some training as a vet tech so i can administer vaccinations correctly and check for heart worm, and also train the dogs the basic commands (sit, stay, down).

I lurve mah job.
Not many people, but it gets exciting once in a while.


----------



## ProfessorPasserine (Aug 8, 2012)

Biochemist stuck with the menial tasks of doing MTT assays, cell culturing, and other boring stuff. Pretty soon hopefully I'll be in a PhD program at UMD to research avian immunology. After that I'll be a professor and teach the wonderful field of biology while working to treat illnesses in wild birds.


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 8, 2012)

I do dumbass football players math and science homework for a weekly fee of $25 dollars (essays cost $5 per page),protection from bully's,and eating lunch with them. I make about $175 a week. My mom doesn't like me doing it but she's happy I'm getting "the working experience" an she's  really proud of me being my own man. I'm just happy they eat lunch with me and beat people up for me. I love being smart.


----------



## Cynicism (Aug 9, 2012)

I'll be attending a commercial drivers license school this coming week and the next two or three weeks following. I used to work in a restaurant, but the pay sucked and I wanted to get out of my home town, been here too long. So, once I finish my classes I'll be driving tractor trailers across America for a living.


----------



## Aeropup (Aug 11, 2012)

Infantryman in the US Army. Not the best pay or anything, but it's a decent start to say the least.


----------



## Nylak (Aug 11, 2012)

I am officially a professional student for the rest of FOREVER.

...Until I get a DVM and a PhD in EVERYTHING in my field or I go broke.  Whichever comes first.  Feel free to place your bets on which it will be.

PAY ME TO READ BOOKS AND POKE LAB ANIMALS, BITCHES.  YESSSS.  YOUR KNOWLEDGE SUSTAINS ME.  MUAHAHA--*coughchokesputter*  ...I swear to god I'm not a weirdo.


----------



## NotJonGreco (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm an independent filmmaker, freelance photographer, and a musician. I suffer from starving artist syndrome.


----------



## Kicoon (Aug 15, 2012)

Well for starters im going to be getting my commercial drivers liscence and drive buses for a little bit, once i get enough money im going into law enforcnment but with a twist. Ill be getting a double major in sociology, and psychological profiling and once im signed up for a department do hostage negotiations. Ive already been through a few training courses for the hostage negotiations and even assisted on a real case. I get to work the streets, which is my main goal but get extra pay.


----------



## rnvr (Sep 22, 2012)

Something boring, but well why not to share this.

Financial specialist and accountant working for one of the largest brewery in the world. Plus I tend to work as a semi-profesionall photographer, webdesigner and graphic designer. Also had an episode with DTP services.  But I am now happy where I am, quite enjoying my work, even despite the fact that this doesn't gives me sufficient funds for commishion purchases


----------



## burakki (Sep 22, 2012)

College student as a chem major. Probably gonna either go for my doctorate and perhaps do something in environmental chemistry.


----------



## Contrast (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm a novelist, mostly mainstream Sci-Fi and Fantasy. My first book is coming out in America next year.


----------



## Slaton (Sep 23, 2012)

Sounds good contrast, hope all goes well with it!

Me, i'm a Lorry/Truck Driver going all over the U.K.  Hours are long and odd but the pays alright


----------



## Bread (Sep 23, 2012)

I work at a department store, graveyard shift while balancing college classes


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm currently unemployed, but I'm sixteen so it's not that pathetic.

I hope to get a job in welding sometime in the future. I'm so glad my friend recommended taking welding in high school.


----------



## Slaton (Sep 23, 2012)

Welding is a good trade to go into. Mechanic at work spent 5 years in New Zealand after emigrating from U.K as a welder building semi-trailers, made a mint! Mrs wanted to come back though. But worlds your oyster with that occupation


----------



## good_shepherd (Sep 23, 2012)

Civil Engineer specializing in water/wastewater, mostly wastewater.  I've got about $100M in projects in design or under construction.  I've been doing this for a little over 4 years wince I graduated with my BS and MS.  Almost went for a PhD, but didn't know what I would do with it.  Been happy with it for the most part.


----------



## Solaroo (Sep 23, 2012)

Current engineering student. Thinking of switching to comp sci or something. I wonder if anyone will pay me to walk around and compliment people on their insightful opinions.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 23, 2012)

Communications Technician for a school district. I maintain or repair the clocks, bells, PA systems, intrusion alarms and fire alarms. Been doing this for over ten years. Previously I've done a number of non-related jobs, such as Ford Motor Company assembly line in Milpitas, CA, Peterbilt assembly line in Newark, CA, Rides technician at a major Northern California amusement park, Instructor at an automotive technical institute, several cooking jobs, part owner of a General Contracting company (killed by a partner that chased 'pie in the sky') and most importantly, Radar technician for the USAF, working on F4-D Phantom II fighters. Oh, and a short stint working in retail in a hardware store.

As you might have guess, I'm a true grey-muzzle.


----------



## softi (Sep 23, 2012)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Communications Technician for a school district. I maintain or repair the clocks, bells, PA systems, intrusion alarms and fire alarms. Been doing this for over ten years. Previously I've done a number of non-related jobs, such as Ford Motor Company assembly line in Milpitas, CA, Peterbilt assembly line in Newark, CA, Rides technician at a major Northern California amusement park, Instructor at an automotive technical institute, several cooking jobs, part owner of a General Contracting company (killed by a partner that chased 'pie in the sky') and most importantly, Radar technician for the USAF, working on F4-D Phantom II fighters. Oh, and a short stint working in retail in a hardware store.
> 
> As you might have guess, I'm a true grey-muzzle.



wanna yiff?

EDIT: i am eternal student, its dumb


----------



## Ricky (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't do much of anything, but they pay me well for it :roll:


----------



## Hir (Sep 24, 2012)

bleat sardonic rhetoric


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 27, 2012)

Ricky said:


> I don't do much of anything, but they pay me well for it :roll:



Sounds like my current job. I work real hard at looking busy. Oh, did  I mention I'll draw a PERS retirement in about ten years?


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 27, 2012)

I sort trash. Literally. I work at a plastic recycling plant on the sort line, pulling out the odd-colored plastic and random crap that people mistakenly think is recyclable. Low pay, long hours, and a smell that honestly defies description. But at this point, I'm just happy to have a job, and the swing shift means I never work more then three days in a row, which is really nice. 

On a side note, though, would everyone who recycles plastic do me and all my colleagues a favor? Please make sure your bottles are EMPTY before you throw them in the bin. I don't know what's in those bottles, but by the time they reach me they've fermented to the point that they burn my skin on contact and always seem to splash in the direction of my mouth... oh, and shoes are not made of plastic, and thus not recyclable. Neither are CD's, bowling balls, photographs, or dildos. Yes, I have seen all these things more then once.


----------



## KatmanDu (Sep 27, 2012)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Communications Technician for a school district. I maintain or repair the clocks, bells, PA systems, intrusion alarms and fire alarms.



Having installed a lot of those intrusion and fire alarm systems in schools that you maintain, I salute you, sir. I can't imagine the nightmare that is trying to figure out a system installed long ago by a technician far away mixed in with all the other crap that's in the ceiling above the tiles. Especially when we get tired and take shortcuts (*cough, cough* not that I've ever taken a shortcut with a life safety system... mid-line splice in a hallway because we ran out of wire? Never! Perish the thought.)

Phantom F4-D? You realize you just gave away your age there, with the "proof that given enough thrust, even a brick can fly" aircraft?


----------



## Saylor (Sep 27, 2012)

Right now, I'm a student and I work at a haunted house and I scare people with chainsaws. But that isn't going to last after October, so I am applying at a movie theater. I am also a poll manager at election commissions. But that is only volunteer work.


----------



## jackjack2k (Sep 28, 2012)

I work at JC penney, i'm the "sales specialist" but that's fancy talk for, fold shit and put the shit in the fitting rooms back where it goes lol! not that i don't like my job, it's just rather boring sometimes. i do, every once in a while, get to go to the registers and check out. i'm also in college so i usually get the night shifts :/


----------



## Talisker (Sep 28, 2012)

I am a Corrections Officer.  Been doing it for the last 13 years.  Words cannot express how much I have grown to hate it.  But it pays the bills, lol.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Sep 30, 2012)

Performance off road shop. Build Toyota trucks to basically do what ever you want them to do off road. Start with a stock truck, turn it into something incredible. Also do mechanics. Motor, tranny, drive train rebuilds, swaps. Just the same old same old. 

Only thing is, just started up my shop not too long ago. Doing this for some time now, just want to do it under my ways. But off to a good start.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Oct 1, 2012)

^
Is that official TRD stuff or is it all third party aftermarket?


----------



## DarthLeopard (Oct 1, 2012)

hmmm for a living i would have to say, playing guitar on the corner of the street, which doesnt really bother me until someone laughes at me or spits in my guitar case.


----------



## Bleedswhitefire (Oct 1, 2012)

> Originally posted by *TeenageAngst*
> 
> Is that official TRD stuff or is it all third party aftermarket?




I wish it was official TRD. But it's not, as of right now. As for the third party aftermarket, I try to build everything from raw metal. Sometimes I do order prefab parts, or the things I can't make, like shocks, springs, ect. Or if some one wants me to do other-than-toyota builds. But I try to stay Toyota only.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 3, 2012)

KatmanDu said:


> Having installed a lot of those intrusion and fire alarm systems in schools that you maintain, I salute you, sir. I can't imagine the nightmare that is trying to figure out a system installed long ago by a technician far away mixed in with all the other crap that's in the ceiling above the tiles. Especially when we get tired and take shortcuts (*cough, cough* not that I've ever taken a shortcut with a life safety system... mid-line splice in a hallway because we ran out of wire? Never! Perish the thought.)



Just ran across one of those 'hidden splices' in a plenum rated fire data cable the other day. Telecom jellybeans inside a wall, half-way between the t-bar and the manual pull station. Took a day to finally find, cut a hole in the wall and fix. Carpenters were not impressed with my work for some reason.



> Phantom F4-D? You realize you just gave away your age there, with the "proof that given enough thrust, even a brick can fly" aircraft?



Hey, that old bird was a true workhorse. yeah, 35,000 lbs of thrust can fly a brick just fine, thank you. Granted, it had limitations, such as the edict to 'Not go supersonic' with the SUU-23 gun pod attached, the hassle boresighting said same SUU-23, that blasted IFF antenna right ahead of the tailhook pivot and generally having to be very careful around the radar power supply, since it had VACUUM TUBES and 650 VDC potential from B+ to Bias volts. Oh yeah, the magnetron klystron tube frequency adjustment screw had about 10,000 volts on it but with literally no amperage. Wouldn't kill you but it would knock you right off of a B-4 stand if you forgot to use the special fiberglass screwdriver that the Air Force paid $350 for.

Yup, true greymuzzle. It's been a tough road from time to time but I wouldn't trade my life experiences for any amount of money.


----------



## Echo Wolf (Oct 3, 2012)

I sold propane and propane accessories... Well that technically was one part of my previous job. I use to work in a Grocery Store but I quit around seven months ago so I'm unemployed. My fancy job title was "Customer Service Clerk" which basically translates to bagger and whatever the hell else we need done. I did everything from bagging groceries to using horribly dangerous machinery I wasn't qualified to use; they'd just tell me to go use the compactor with no safety briefing and I had to operate it a few times too. I'd say it gave me some spending money but on average I was making around 20 dollars a week for working like a damn dog.


----------



## KatmanDu (Oct 4, 2012)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Just ran across one of those 'hidden splices' in a plenum rated fire data cable the other day. Telecom jellybeans inside a wall, half-way between the t-bar and the manual pull station. Took a day to finally find, cut a hole in the wall and fix. Carpenters were not impressed with my work for some reason.



Ouch... I never left any splices inside a wall; if we had to do one, it was above the suspended ceiling in a junction box. I wasn't that cruel. Although I am impressed they used beanies; we usually just used some wire nuts in the box (even the fire data was 16 or 18 gauge). I did feel for the maintenance guys after we left an install on a school renovation, though; because 9 times out of 10 the contractors wouldn't demo the old wiring out of the ceiling, and I could just imagine those guys lifting a ceiling tile and seeing 16 red wires, some old, some new, with no idea what was live and what wasn't. And the camera coax, cat6, alarm wire, bell and clock wire, intercom...


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 5, 2012)

Been freelance illustrating for the past year. It's frightening and frustrating sometimes. But can be oh so satisfying. 
But it's gotten to the point where I can't imagine going back to a daily work environment.


----------



## Aleu (Oct 5, 2012)

Used to be a medical billing specialist but I got laid off. Now I'm a framer at Hobby Lobby. I'm in school to get a degree in forensic science.


----------



## Sharris (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm an IT Technician for a company that specializes in buying other companies... Its an interesting job. I sit and fix the offices computers all day. Which is usually just the usual 500 emails of "Why isn't my paper printing?" And the answer is usually because printers are evil things that some omnipotent being of pure evil sent to humans to torture us into insanity. Because printers never work. Ever. No matter what you do. Unless you sacrifice your first born offspring while dancing the macarena to gangnam style perfectly, changing Call Me Maybe. And even then, it has to be on the 5th moon of the growing season, and Robert Downey Jr has to have been humble within a week prior and.... *trails off*

Sorry, I kinda blacked out there.... But you get the point. In a nutshell. I beg printers to have mercy on us all 40 hours a week 9-6 Mon-Fri.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 6, 2012)

Ohhh. I forgot to mention that I used to be a pressure washer. 

It was a pretty fun job except for the bleach burns (yes, pure bleach will burn you) and almost killing myself with mustard gas. 

I basically used a really huge pressure washer that was the size of an entire double axle trailer and cleaned really dirty buildings with it. 

I also got to go to see pretty much all of Upstate SC and got to mess around and have fun while up there. 

But the worst part was when I had a Black Widdow the size of a silver dollar fall on my shoulder and almost bite me... Thank God I smashed it before it bit me.


----------



## Schecter (Oct 7, 2012)

I work part time as an undergrad student at the Institute for Cyber Security at the University of Texas San Antonio.


----------

